# Looking for 3rd Year Residents in Pittsburgh, PA



## AR Health Service

We are looking for 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] year residents toassist in the treatment of our substance dependent population at ourPittsburgh, PA and Butler, PA locations. We will handle getting youcertified by the DEA, cover you with mal practice and provide astrong support staff. Typical shift is 4 hours one day per week andcan be any time of the day. Reimbursement is $100.00 per hour and payis weekly. Please feel free to shadow one of our physicians and touror offices at your convenience. 



Respectfully,
GregoryRoscoe CEO,EDO,MHA
412-434-6700


----------

